# Python Getting Slammed



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

For those who follow Youtube Hitchcock 45 and at least one other are saying the new Colt Python is having bad problems. Cylinder won't revolve and failures to fire. I don't place a lot of faith in youtube, but I would wait a bit before spending $1500.00 plus on a gun that may have initial problems. Gossip has that first buyer's were paying as much as $3,000.00 for first issue new Pythons.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Tangof said:


> For those who follow Youtube Hitchcock 45 and at least one other are saying the new Colt Python is having bad problems. Cylinder won't revolve and failures to fire. I don't place a lot of faith in youtube, but I would wait a bit before spending $1500.00 plus on a gun that may have initial problems. Gossip has that first buyer's were paying as much as $3,000.00 for first issue new Pythons.


I wouldn't say Hickok45 slammed the new Python, to the contrary, he highly recommended it, especially as a shooter and for it's exceptional quality at it's price point, even pointing out improvements over the original Python.

While he did initially have an issue of the cylinder not revolving, after that instance, and many rounds later it didn't happen again. But yea, it should not of happened in the first place. If I were going to purchase one I'd contact Colt and get some reassurances on the issue.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Counting this one,,,
I've read three separate reports of this cylinder problem.

Sounds like Colt hired Quality Assurance people away from Taurus.

Aarond

.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Go ahead and watch the Hickok45 video on youtube. Near the end at around 30:30 minutes he was firing the revolver and on the third round in the cylinder there was a click and no bang. If you look closely, you will see the cylinder did not rotate. He then unloaded the cylinder and pulled the trigger multiple times, and it was very apparent the cylinder was not rotating. Then it started rotating again.

I didn't look for it but I understand there is a second youtube video posted by an owner of a new Python that did the same thing. I don't know about the third occurrence. 

Somewhat disturbing for a revolver in this price range.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, now the count is said to be three videos on YT showing the cylinder failing to rotate. That's at least two too many for a high dollar premium revolver. Colt is staking a lot on the gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Heads would be rolling out the door ( laid off ).
I likes you , but I can't youse you.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't believe this will hurt the sale of the pythons. Colt may very well have a problem but my bet is it will be corrected very fast. They jumped all over the crown problems and fixed what was causing that. If there is a problem with the cylinder rotation they will fix that I'm sure. 3 revolver issues out of 3000 is a .3% failure rate. Pretty good for a new revolver. Marlin and Remington had some major issues just a little while ago. I think they improved themselves after walking through the fire.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

No excuse but he states he's going to put it through it's paces going forward and he'd buy one. We shall see.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Make sure you come off the trigger, especially on a Colt revolver,

When Hackathorn speaks one should listen.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

These issues were not the result of locking up the action by not coming off the trigger fully. That is very clear if you actually look at the videos.

Here are a couple more:


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have no further proof of anything other than what I'm reading and it's not from Youtube. Scratches on finish, disfigured crowns, and cylinders failing to turn with the finger definitely off the trigger. Also cylinder rotating and hammer not coming back. Does not sound like operator error to me. I like Colt, I have three AR's, a Series 70 MKIV, and a 3rd Generation Nickle plated .45 SAA. I was looking to buy one of these. I'm going wait a couple month's at least until the smoke clears. What worries me is these are the REPORTED problems. How many are out there with the new owners thinking "I'll send it back, but I'm keeping my mouth shut. I'm not going to look stupid." How many are being admired and not fired?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Impossible to know what percentage of any new firearm are potentially affected by any given defect. One thing is for sure, you can't just take the number of firearms that are reported to have been affected and divide it by the number reportedly sold. There are likely some Python owners who have experienced this problem and not reported it. When you pay a lot to buy a painting, you want to believe it is authentic. When you pay this much for a revolver, you want to believe that it is not a dog.

And there may well be many owners of newly-purchased Pythons who have not yet shot them, or not enough to disclose a problem. Hickok45 said he had been shooting the revolver in his video for several days before the problem occurred. There might even be folks who purchased the new Python who never plan to shoot the revolver.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> For those who follow Youtube Hitchcock 45 and at least one other are saying the new Colt Python is having bad problems. Cylinder won't revolve and failures to fire. I don't place a lot of faith in youtube, but I would wait a bit before spending $1500.00 plus on a gun that may have initial problems. Gossip has that first buyer's were paying as much as $3,000.00 for first issue new Pythons.


Yeah? Well, that's way beyond my budget.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------

